

Groupon for ecommerce idea - fezzl

I have an idea for a concept that marries ecommerce, Facebook, and deals/promotions. It is an in-store app and basically a deals system based on number of Facebook Likes. So it works like this:<p>1) The app is used to display a deal, which is by default inactive.<p>2) In order to unlock the deal, a Like threshold has to be reached, i.e. visitors interested in the deal will have to Like it to contribute to the Like count. They also have the personal incentive to ask friends to like the deal.<p>3) Once the Like threshold is reached, the deal is unlocked (e.g. by providing a coupon code for people who Liked it). The purpose is to build traffic via Facebook by giving visitors a compelling reason to share (savings!).<p>4) Retailers can set the Like count threshold and deal terms or even a time limit. Setting a Like count threshold/limit ensures that the deal does not become privy to too many visitors, making the deal unprofitable for retailers.<p>The best illustration is Sears' new social commerce app: http://socialcommercetoday.com/two-cheers-for-sears-wishtogether-f-commerce-app-screenshots/<p>What do you think?<p>I am looking forward to your feedback. Thank you!
======
harryjerry
Neat. But how would you justify your business model on the basis of traffic?

What if the deal is only good for 50 people (that the vendor can handle) and
you've got one where 1000 people hit the like button?

~~~
fezzl
Hi, the deal is only open to people who have liked it. Once the like limit is
reached, people cannot like it anymore. This lets retailers control how the
deal pans out.

I suppose traffic in itself is valuable, since CPC/PPC marketing in itself is
a lucrative industry. We plan to charge a monthly fee as a start.

